# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  ابزار جنریت کردن کد xml

## iranzagros

با سلام
میخواستم بدونم ابزاری واسه جنریت کردن کد xml وجود داره؟

----------


## rahimlotfi

نوستنش راحته :
برا اساس چی می خوای جنریت کنی جدول با کرید ویو ...
اگه نتونستی با این میل بزن تا برات بنویسمش
Gheilton@yahoo.com

----------

